# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Νεκρά καναρίνια.

## douriakos

Μολις γυρισα απο 3ημερο στην ολλανδια και ηρθα στη δυσαρεστη θεση να δω τα δυο καναρινια που μου ειχε δωσει η kz8 νεκρα!!! και πραγματικα δν ξερω το γιατι..... η μαμα μου τα ειδε την τριτη και ηταν  μια χαρα και τα δυο μεσα σε μια μερα τι μπορει να εγινε? γενικα και πριν φυγα ειχα προσεξει τα βραδια σαν να ορμουσε το ενα στο αλλο αλλα νομιζα οτι ηταν για ζευγαρωμα... τωρα σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να φταιει και αυτο.... ισως γιατι εχυσαν την τροφη τους στο πατο και δν χωρουσαν να την φανε απο τα καγκελα αλλα σε 2 μερες μπορει να πεθανουν απο αυτο? πραγματικα δν ξερω.... εγω τα εβαλα και τροφη και νερο και τα προσεξα πριν φυγω και ηταν μια χαρα... δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι εφταιξε και ειμαι στεναχωρημενος......

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

η ταιστρα ηταν γεματη ή οχι? εαν ηταν γεματοι με τους σπορους να μην εχουν φαγωθει δεν ειναι αυτο! ομως μπορει να ειναι η τροφη.. ηταν χυμα ή συσκευασμενη? ειχες προσεξει σημαδια αρρωστιας πριν φυγεις?

----------


## xarhs

και αλλα καναρινια ψωφια........  νικο λυπαμαι πολλυ!!!!!!! πως εχυσαν  την τροφη τους????? δεν την αντικατεστησε με αλλη τροφη κανενας.....????

----------


## douriakos

οχι ηταν αδεια μεσα σε 3 μερεσ 2 ταιστρες αδειασαν και τα περισσοτερα τα πεταξαν κατω.... τα ειχα τα πουλια 1 βδομαδα μονο δεν μπορουσα να παρατηρησω τιποτα γιατι δεν ηταν δραστηρια ομως θεωρουσα οτι εφταιγε το στρες.....

----------


## douriakos

η τροφη ηταν συσκευασμενη δεν ηταν χυμα για οποιον ρωτησε και οι κουτσουλιες τους κανονικες... μπορει να φταιει η αλλαγη περιβαλλοντως.. η οτι τα εβαλα στο ιδιο δωματιο με παπαγαλους αν και πολυ μακρια το ενα απο το αλλο... ξερει κανεις αν φταιει αυτο?

----------


## Ρία

γιατί να φταίει;; κ εγω μαζι με παπαγαλους τα έχω. αφου οι κουτσουλιές ήταν οκ δεν μπορουμε να ξέρουμε τον λόγο και δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κάτι. απλά όταν τα αφηνουμε μόνα τους πρέπει να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι τα έχουμε κάνει όλα σωστά και να έχουμε κάποιον να τα βλέπει. από κει κ πέρα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι άλλο. μπορείς να είδαν κάτι κ να τρόμαξαν κ να έπαθαν ανακοπή...μπορει...μπορεί...
πολλά πράγματα...

----------


## douriakos

το πιο παραξενο για μενα ειναι οτι τα βρηκα το ενα πανω στο αλλο!!!! στη γωνια του κλουβιου.....

----------


## Ρία

περιεργα πράγματα...μπορει να τσακώθηκα. γιατι αν είχαν πεινάσει, δεν θα πέθαιναν έτσι εύκολα! αντέχουν.η ανακοπή ή τσακώθηκαν. δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορεί να έγινε

----------


## douriakos

ναι και εγω το ιδιο σκεφτομαι..... και μολις τα πηρα δεν τα χαρικα γαμωτο....

----------


## jk21

Νερο ειχε η ποτιστρα  ; Αν ηταν κολλητα το ενα στο αλλο ,ηταν για να ζεσταθουν.δεν ξερω πως βρεθηκαν εξω οι σποροι αλλα μαλλον ειχαν μεινει νηστικα και δεν τα καταφεραν .το νερο αν ελειπε και αυτο ,θα εκανε επιταχυνε πολυ περισσοτερο την κατασταση τους  ... τα ειχες εντος ή εκτος σπιτιου;

----------


## douriakos

jk εντος του δωματιου μου! 20 βαθμους εχει ποσο να ζεσταθουν? νερο ειχε η ποτιστρα! και την τριτη ειχαν και φαγητο! αρα μιλαμε μονο για τεταρτη! για αυτο δεν επεμενα να κοιταξει η μαμα μου και χθες γιατι φαγητο ειχαν νερο ειχαν 20 βαθμους ειχε το δωματιο που να σκεφτω οτι θα ψοφισουν....

----------


## xarhs

με μια μερα χωρις φαγητο δεν ψωφανε........  χωρις νερο μπορει αμα κανει ζεστη αλλα εσυ τους ειχες!!!!!! απο υγεια ηταν καλα???? οσο στρες και να ειχαν θα ηταν λιγο δραστηρια.... καθονταν φουσκωμενα σε μια μερια???

----------


## jk21

και μενα με αυτες τις συνθηκες που λες (νερο να υπαρχει και 20 β στο δωματιο ) ακομα και χωρις φαι ,θα τα περιμενα φουσκωμενα αλλα οχι νεκρα  ... οτι και να πουμε 

το νερο ηταν σκετο ή ειχε βιταμινες μεσα ή κατι αλλο;

----------


## douriakos

σκετο ηταν.... περιεργο πως ψοφησαν... ακομα και το δωματιο ηταν κλειστο αρα δν μπορουν να δουν κατι που τους τρομαξε....

----------


## xarhs

μηπως το κλουβι ηταν διπλα σε κανενα φυτο εσωτερικου χωρου????

----------


## douriakos

οχι στην βιβλιοθηκη το ειχα......

----------


## pkstar

Νικο καλημερα!Τα καναρινια ηταν ζευγαρι ή του ιδιου φυλλου?

----------


## fysaei

τα είχες πολύ κοντά σου, τους μίλαγες πολύ; σκέφθηκα ότι μήπως ψόφησαν από στεναχώρια επειδή έλειψες, αλλά μάλλον είναι υπερβολικό..όποιος και νά`ταν ο λόγος λυπάμαι για τα πουλάκια σου Νίκο..

----------


## Antigoni87

Λυπάμαι πολύ για την απώλειά σου και που δεν πρόλαβες να τα χαρείς...  :sad:  Κρίμα που σου έφυγαν και τα 2 ταυτόχρονα, μου φαίνεται ανεξήγητο, μόνο σε κάποια δηλητηρίαση πάει το μυαλό μου ή κάτι κολλητικό,... Λυπάμαι

----------


## panos70

Κριμα για τα πουλακια σου τι να πω ανεξηγητο αυτο που επαθες

----------


## kz8

_ισως γιατι εχυσαν την τροφη τους στο πατο και δν χωρουσαν να την φανε  απο τα καγκελα αλλα σε 2 μερες μπορει να πεθανουν απο αυτο? πραγματικα  δν ξερω.... εγω τα εβαλα και τροφη και νερο και τα προσεξα πριν φυγω και  ηταν μια χαρα... δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι εφταιξε και ειμαι  στεναχωρημενος......_  

τωρα ειδα το μηνυμα και λυπαμαι...τα πουλια ηταν αρσενικο και θηλυκο γιατι εγω του τα εδωσα.
σε ενα ταξιδι μας περυσι αφησαμε υπευθυνο για ενα ζευγαρι καναρινια εναν γνωστο,κ τα ειχε 2-3 μερες νυστικα(δεν ηξερε για τα τσοφλια οτι δεν τα τρωνε)με τελικη καταληξη το θανατο.οποτε θεωρω οτι πεθαναν απο ασιτια...και δυστηχως στεναχωριεμαι πολυ να ακουω για τετοιους θανατους...οτι κ  να εγινε...λυπαμαι...κριμα τα πουλακια μου...

----------


## Καρολίνα

> το πιο παραξενο για μενα ειναι οτι τα βρηκα το ενα πανω στο αλλο!!!! στη γωνια του κλουβιου.....



εμένα πάλι, το μυαλό μου πάει στο "σεξ μέχρι θανάτου"! τες πα.. black humor αυτό.

Προσωπικά τα πουλάκια λυπάμαι.. κι όχι εκείνον που "δεν πρόλαβε να τα ΧΑΡΕΙ".. (μη χε..)... 

Αλλά έχω κι απορίες βρε παιδιά.. και δεν αφορούν το συγκεκριμένο άτομο μόνο μα γενικά σε όποιον το συνηθίζει.. έχουμε ένα ζωντανό σπίτι μας, και δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να δούμε τί κάνει; το λέω διότι μου φάνηκε κουλό το σχόλιο.. "επειδή είχαν φαί και νερό την προηγούμενη για αυτό δεν επέμεινα στην μητέρα μου να δεί".. μα.. δεν βλέπεις μόνο για δεις αν έχουν ανάγκη για νερό... βλέπεις γενικώς. Εγώ έχω στείλει την μάνα μου να ανέβει 5 ορόφους (χαλασμένο το ασσανσέρ), επειδή ΛΙΓΟ σήκωσε αεράκι και είχα το κουνέλι μου βεραντζάδα για βολτάρισμα..... που να επρόκειτο να λείψω και 3ήμερο! Στο σπίτι θα της το πήγαινα να το κοιτάζει ανελλιπώς!


Θέλω να πω.. μήπως κάπου κι εμείς είμαστε ανεύθυνοι ; δεν πιστεύω σε - συμπτωματικούς - διπλούς "ξαφνικούς" και δη "αναίτιους" θανάτους........ συγνώμη.

----------


## Assimakis

Δεν νομιζω να πεθαναν επειδη εριξαν την τροφη τους κατω. Που τα εχεις; Γιατι μπορει να δεχτηκαν επιθεση απο αερα η γη :\

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Δεν νομιζω να πεθαναν επειδη εριξαν την τροφη τους κατω. Που τα εχεις; Γιατι μπορει να δεχτηκαν επιθεση απο αερα η γη :\



Ασημάκη τα είχε σε δωμάτιο κοντά σε βιβλιοθήκη (Κάπου αναφέρει)..... στην χειρότερη να τους ήρθε ..........κανά βιβλίο κατά κέφαλα;  ::

----------


## tweety..

Κριμα για τα πουλακια ειλικρινα..

----------


## Anestisko

Νικο λυπαμαι για τα καναρινακια  σου....

----------

